# Power Query doesn't properly import UTF-8 Unicode from .csv



## j0nthn

Hi,

In the Advanced Editor I have changed this line from the default to:

 #"Imported CSV" = Csv.Document(#"Combined Binaries",[Delimiter=",",Encoding=65001]),

Where '65001' is the code for UTF-8 (which I need because I have some Asian symbols in my data)

The issue is that when importing, I still see weird symbols which should not be there (i.e. �͹ԫ֡�)

Is there any way to fix this?

P.S. There should be another way to change the import encoding by right clicking on the gear icon next to source, but in my case it doesn't work, as I'm importing an entire folder

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Matt Allington

You could try importing a single file first so you can use the right click option you mention.  Then turn the single import into a function and then import the folder and apply the function.  

I have a detailed post on how to do that here Combine Excel Workbooks with Power Query – Method 1 -

The post is not the same of course, but the principle is the same.  Import 1 file, convert it to a Function etc.


Alternatively, after you import a single file and apply the right click steps, you may see some different Power Query Formula Language code that you are missing - you could then reapply on a folder.


----------



## ImkeF

I was once having trouble with german umlauts - ended up trying (and error) other codes until I found a match.


----------



## j0nthn

Thanks both.
Tried your method, and it actually uses the same part of the code to change the char encoding, but apparently UTF-8 is not properly being picked up by power-query?
I still get the same issue, even when manually changing to UTF-8 encoding

Best,
Jon


----------



## ImkeF

Some of these codes just don't work properly. 
You can send a frown and wait until MS solves it and/or try other "File Origin" codes while using from file method and see whether some of the other options return your desired output.


----------



## ImkeF

Some of these codes just don't work properly. Sometimes it helps changing your language settings on your computer, but I'd rather not play around with it.
You can send a frown and wait until MS solves it and/or try other "File Origin" codes while using from file method and see whether some of the other options return your desired output.


----------



## j0nthn

Thanks for the help!
It does seem to work, i found that the data that i'm trying to import is just not coded properly..


----------

